# connection issue... only some websites load? DNS problem?



## winkx01 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi, I just found these forums and thought they would be the best place to find a solution to my problem. I hope this is the right forum to post this in.

here's the deal... I am having problems connecting to about 1/2 of the websites I try to connect to. A while back everything worked fine and now 1/2 of them can't connect. My computer is only about 5 & 1/2 months old, so it's a recent problem. I have checked for spyware and nothing.

I am on a network at home. The other computer on the network can connect to all of the sites without any problems. My brother owns a computer company in my town and set up the network way before I got my new computer. I told him what was going on and he looked at some things, but then proceeded to say "I don't know what you did to your computer" because he either couldn't figure out what was wrong OR he was just too lazy to check it out.

I am not a computer expert by any means, but I know more than your average person about computers. At my brother's advice, I tried tracert to see if I could figure anything out, and this is what I got:
_C:\>tracert www.msn.com

Tracing route to www.msn.com.nsatc.net [207.68.172.234]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 * * * Request timed out._​The tracert continued to with that same pattern (timing out) for all 30 hops. Oddly enough, I can go to www.msn.com in firefox and it will load, but I can't trace it. When I try to ping msn.com, this is what I get:
_C:\>ping msn.com

Pinging msn.com [207.68.172.246] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 207.68.172.246:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),_​
When I try to trace other sites (hp.com, apple.com, and others), I get:
_C:\>tracert apple.com

Tracing route to apple.com [17.254.3.183]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete._​
does anyone have any ideas on what might be causing this, and how I can fix it? any help at all would be *greatly* appreciated!! Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Given your trace resolves the name to ip address, I doubt the problem is with the DNS?

Your ISP may be blocking route tracing, some do this by design, some do this by accident. 

Your trace to apple.com failed because you did not include the *www*.

But even if you include tried tracert www.apple.com, I would expect you would get no response as it appears your ISP is blocking route traces. 

I was unable to ping www.msn.com. This is not a problem with your set up.

Start, Run, type "cmd" then press enter.
In the black box type "ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt"

Go to my computer, click on the C drive, open c:\ipconfig.txt and then copy this info for the machine and post it back here for review and comment.

If you think the problem is DNS, try different DNS servers for a while.

Go Control Panel, Network and Dial Up Connections, right click on your NIC interface, select Properties, scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), click on it, slect Properties button, go to the lower section of the tab and select "Use the following DNS server addresses".

Enter 68.100.16.30 and 199.166.31.3 and select O.K. and see if help.

Also try Mozilla Firefox

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## winkx01 (Jun 15, 2005)

Your idea of using mozilla firefox won't work, because I already use it. I also tried using tracert on the other computer and got the same results, so it appears you are right about my ISP blocking traces.

these are my ipconfig settings...

_Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : winkx
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-09-28-93-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.51
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.230.192.251
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 137.104.128.1_​
I tried using different DNS servers and still had no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## winkx01 (Jun 15, 2005)

well, I got everything fixed now... I found a program that I was running that was blocking some of my http connections. Just filling anyone in who was going to help.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am on Charter cable and they are blocking tracert also. I called them about it and they said they do it for "security reasons". I found out you can download a third party trace program and use it. Here is the one I use. http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/htrace.htm


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

And the program that was blocking HTTP traffic was??

JamesO


----------

